# Edox Chronograph - Vintage



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is my vintage Edox chrono which I believe dates from the early 70's. It is one of my favourites as it is that bit rarer than your average chrono, plus has valjoux 7750 movement.

I'm just wondering if anyone can help me put a more precise date on its year of manufacture?

Also does anyone know why there is the dot on the dial, near 5 o'clock?

All info much appreciated.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, the 7750 was introduced in 1974 so after then....


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Jason. So it might not be so early 70s after all, perhaps more mid 70s? Anyone else got any idea, or even better know how I can accurately date the watch using serial number or whatever?

Also all opinions on the dot at 5 o'clock welcomed, I just can't figure out what it would be for.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

RS24 said:


> Also all opinions on the dot at 5 o'clock welcomed, I just can't figure out what it would be for.


That one has always puzzled me h34r:

Must have a meaning, here's it is on a Zodiac.

Borrowed pic










Mike


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

RS24 said:


> Also all opinions on the dot at 5 o'clock welcomed, I just can't figure out what it would be for.


It's a special timing marker so that you can stop the chrono at 22.5 mins on the dot h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Moisture 'sensor' ?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Heres another but not on a chrono.










Pic borrowed again.

Not very helpful for the answer.

Until I saw your Edox I thought they were just a styling quirk, as these Zodiacs are known as Red Dot.

Mike


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I was going to say something with diving but not with the edox. Then I was going to say a tachy marker but that one posted by Mike doesn't have a tachy scale.

I hope someone knows :cry2:


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hmmm interesting...

I guess the 22.5 minute timing marker makes sense, but why 22.5 minutes?

Also why would the non chrono Zodiac have it... or perhaps that is just styling on that one?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

RS24 said:


> Hmmm interesting...
> 
> I guess the 22.5 minute timing marker makes sense, but why 22.5 minutes?
> 
> Also why would the non chrono Zodiac have it... or perhaps that is just styling on that one?


22.5 minute would not be right, as the chrono mins are read from a sub dial h34r:

I would have said styling untill I saw yours.

Mike


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Someone has to know...

Also any tips on dating the watch would be great!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

RS24 said:


> Someone has to know...
> 
> Also any tips on dating the watch would be great!


You would need someone who knows the ref numbers Edox used. If they are still the same company from the 1970's you could E-mail them. Edox site

The watch could be anywhere from 1974 'till the mid 80's when quartz took it's strangle hold, with that style, I would say h34r:

Mike


----------



## RobB (Feb 4, 2009)

Is the dot something to do with shadow and the sun? If you google sun dials and nodus you should see where I have generated this theory from!

Rob


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Will somebody please, *PLEASE* answer this thing about the dot, it's driving me bl**dy bananas :yes:

(I'm easily pleased, and easily devastated :grin: Been looking at all mine to see if I got one with a dot at 22.5 past the hour







)


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm not quite sure about the sundial theory as the dot is not able to cast a shadow... maybe it has some relevance though!?

To be honest though I have no clue, Im with Mel, its driving me insane and I need to know!!!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

RS24 said:


> To be honest though I have no clue, Im with Mel, its driving me insane and I need to know!!!


Ah well, another sleepless night ahead for me. Have you asked Edox?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

The only thing I know right now is I love that watch and if you ever want to sell it I will deffo take it off your hands, But please make it quick as I cannot find another like it. :cry2:

Oh and the dot means you should sell it to me :cheers: :good:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The dot! Aaargh The dot! :taz:

I've noticed (whilst sitting with a brandy and ice in the garden) that on another watch, sans white dot, that 22.5 minutes past 4 might well be one of the positions where the two hands, minutes and hours, are directly above each other. I'm not sure, beacuse I'd hed me thrid bnardy by then h34r: - but if this is the case, would it be some sort of reference for lining up hands and date wheels etc? :huh:

Just a thought, probably not even worth 2c :toot:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"beacuse I'd hed me thrid bnardy"

Evidently...


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

The dot is for timing Yorkshire Puddings. They are best made my placing in the oven exactly on the hour...


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

is it some sort of service light when it goes red t=you have to send it in for service?????? or sell it to me


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

I must agree, its driving me nuts..

Why is the 'Dot'?

Is the theory something like a '5' button on a mobile phone keypad and 'f' 'j' on the computer keyboard? Just in case, to be identified easily...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

A quick search turned up this...

http://www.vintagezodiacs.com/Articles/Synop.htm

...and from a post on WUS...

Zodiac used the dot system denoting a particular model,or series.

Red Point Collection = "Professional Sports Watches"

Silver Point Collection = "Professional Diver's Watches"

Gold Point Collection = "Elegant Sports Watches"

(Blue Point) = "Ultra-resistant Professional Diver's"Seawolf

"Quality is symbolized by the Zodiac point - Red, Gold, Silver or Blue, depending on the collection - that guarantees reliability of the highest order."

So, perhaps Edox did something similar?

EDIT: Is there a connection between the two? Their logos are similar...erase a bit of the Zodiac logo and you have the Edox one. :huh:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I wonder why they put the point at 22.5 mins though and not closer to their logo.


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am still no closer to the truth, despite many valid comments and having asked a lot of watch collecting friends...

I'm fairly confident it is nothing to do with denoting the range, but I think my only chance of getting any sort of answer is to email Edox themselves... I will let you all know what they have to say about the issue.

Thanks for the compliments on the watch, it is one of my favourites and spent a long time sourcing it and no plans to sell as these vintage valjoux Edox chronos are hard to come by. I do have a hankering for an older Navitimer, but think if I do get one I would still be loathed to part with the Edox and they will just have to compete for wrist time.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

RS24 said:


> I am still no closer to the truth, despite many valid comments and having asked a lot of watch collecting friends...
> 
> I'm fairly confident it is nothing to do with denoting the range, but I think my only chance of getting any sort of answer is to email Edox themselves... I will let you all know what they have to say about the issue.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the watch, it is one of my favourites and spent a long time sourcing it and no plans to sell as these vintage valjoux Edox chronos are hard to come by. I do have a hankering for an older Navitimer, but think if I do get one I would still be loathed to part with the Edox and they will just have to compete for wrist time.


that reminds me gratuitous pic of whats coming my way in a few weeks


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

I don't know what the dot means, but at 16:22.5 hrs is not when the hands overlap. They overlap at 16:21.818 hrs or 16 o'clock, 81 minutes, 49.1 second.

(I have just neardily worked out an equation to determine when the hands overlap, if you are interested :tongue2:......or as sad as I am :cry2: )



mel said:


> The dot! Aaargh The dot! :taz:
> 
> I've noticed (whilst sitting with a brandy and ice in the garden) that on another watch, sans white dot, that 22.5 minutes past 4 might well be one of the positions where the two hands, minutes and hours, are directly above each other. I'm not sure, beacuse I'd hed me thrid bnardy by then h34r: - but if this is the case, would it be some sort of reference for lining up hands and date wheels etc? :huh:
> 
> Just a thought, probably not even worth 2c :toot:


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice! Looks like nice example, exactly the sort of Navitimer Iâ€™ve been after!


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

RS24 said:


> Very nice! Looks like nice example, exactly the sort of Navitimer Iâ€™ve been after!


Do you mind telling me how much the Edox was either here or by PM if you prefer,The Navi is great but I am waiting for funds to pay for it,Its a 1966 Birthyear watch not the original dial so I am told but the movemnet is its had a latter dial at some stage but that bit dosent bother me too much,I am getting it for a really good price which is the only reason I can afford it and it WILL be a keeper.


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

A birth year 1966! Very nice, bet you can't wait to get that one on the wrist!

I even quite like some of the slightly more recent navitimers, like this 90's aviastar!










I emailed Edox last night so hopefully soon the dot question will be answered.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

RS24 said:


> A birth year 1966! Very nice, bet you can't wait to get that one on the wrist!
> 
> I even quite like some of the slightly more recent navitimers, like this 90's aviastar!
> 
> ...


I like all the navis they are very elegant


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah they really are classic watches, at some point one will have to be added to the collection.


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

So far no joy on getting any details on the dot... it is still annoying me!


----------

